# Beth's Santa Isabella Angel tank...



## bonsai dave

I finally picked this beautiful tank. I had purchased a few months ago. Tony was so kind to hold on to it for me until my wedding was over. It a 110 acrylic with a beautiful stand. It will be set up in a few weeks. I need to work on my fish\ living room and move a few tanks around. The tank a black background which I don't really like and will be removing it soon. I will be running 3 filters on it. ehiem 2080 and a 2029 wet dry filter and a rena xp4 but i will set up a wet dry sump for it in the near future.


----------



## Smiladon

The tank looks very nice. It should make a good Discus tank.

If you can find a canopy that matches the stand, the whole setup will look even nicer, just like a show tank.


----------



## April

very nice..but i saw it already. cant wait to see the results. discus swimming about.


----------



## dean9922

Awesome looking tank Dave...are you going to be getting more wilds???? or domestics.....at any rate, should look great when you fill it up with fish...
make sure you post some pictures....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wow...a lot of filtration. I thought the discus crowd was against too much flow?


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...a lot of filtration. I thought the discus crowd was against too much flow?


Love the flow Gary - LOVE THE FLOW!! But that's just me. We all seem to be quite different on our ideas of filtration.

By the way, great tank, Dave


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Cool, and yes, Dave, that's a very nice setup. Will it have a canopy or will you run open top with suspended lights? That would be very cool.


----------



## target

Nice looking tank. Now to get it full of water and discus.


----------



## tony1928

Nice looking tank Dave!  Glad it went to a good home. If I recall correctly though, the tank volume is 135g. It looks so weird in someone elses house.....my wife thanks you though.


----------



## kevin22

very nice tank, the 3 blue discus will go there, right?


----------



## bigfry

Very nice! Lucky fish.


----------



## BigPete

stunning tank!


----------



## tang daddy

nice tank, you may have to polish it before filling it to give it that brand new look!


----------



## Holyarmor

Embersmom said:


> Love the flow Gary - LOVE THE FLOW!! But that's just me. We all seem to be quite different on our ideas of filtration.
> 
> By the way, great tank, Dave


Yes, discus LOVE the strong flow + tight crowd !!!!!

GREAT TANK.


----------



## bonsai dave

dean9922 said:


> Awesome looking tank Dave...are you going to be getting more wilds???? or domestics.....at any rate, should look great when you fill it up with fish...
> make sure you post some pictures....


Thanks Dean. I wish i can add more discus but I'm at my limit for now.Plus I'm saving for a few nice wilds from Oliver.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow...a lot of filtration. I thought the discus crowd was against too much flow?


My Discus don't sea, to mind the flow .



Embersmom said:


> Love the flow Gary - LOVE THE FLOW!! But that's just me. We all seem to be quite different on our ideas of filtration.
> 
> By the way, great tank, Dave


Thanks Shelly When it's up and running you can come by and check it out..



2wheelsx2 said:


> Cool, and yes, Dave, that's a very nice setup. Will it have a canopy or will you run open top with suspended lights? That would be very cool.


 I'm not going to put a canopy for now and. I'm gnot sure what i'm going to use for light at the moment..



tony1928 said:


> Nice looking tank Dave!  Glad it went to a good home. If I recall correctly though, the tank volume is 135g. It looks so weird in someone elses house.....my wife thanks you though.


Thanks again for the tank . When i calculated the measurements is came up to 112 gallons it does not matter. I still love it.I have removed the black background.


kevin22 said:


> very nice tank, the 3 blue discus will go there, right?


Yup the 3 big guys i got from you will be in there in a few weeks.



tang daddy said:


> nice tank, you may have to polish it before filling it to give it that brand new look!


 Thanks I will.



Holyarmor said:


> Yes, discus LOVE the strong flow + tight crowd !!!!!
> 
> GREAT TANK.


 Thanks..


----------



## bonsai dave

here is the driftwood that is going to be the show piece in the tank. and it will be barebottom for now. It will be turned in the a planted tank in the near future..










I got this piece from Aprils She has a lot more nieces at her store.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Nice piece Dave. You and I have the same thought. I got a stump from April (smaller of course since my tank is going to be a cube) 3 weeks ago and will be running barebottomed for a while with a few epiphytes up top in the beginning. She does have a lot of nice pieces, which reminds me that I still need to get a few branches from her to finish off the scape. You going to soak that in a tub for a while first?


----------



## Chappy

Hi Dave. How does that stump sit upside down? That's what I'm looking for - kind of like how Kevin has his tank set up with the bulk of the wood at the top tapering down to the roots at the bottom.


----------



## bonsai dave

Embersmom said:


> Hi Dave. How does that stump sit upside down? That's what I'm looking for - kind of like how Kevin has his tank set up with the bulk of the wood at the top tapering down to the roots at the bottom.


it bottom heavy . If you use small branches you can hang them in to the tank. I'm going to get a few small branches and will be doing the same thing like Kevin. His tanks are great. The angels are even better in person. i'm going to start a altum tank soon.. Just like his..


----------



## 2wheelsx2

The way I've seen it done is to get thin branches and hang a light diffuser above the tank and tie the branches to the diffuser so that they spread out like roots. Pretty cool effect.


----------



## bonsai dave

Well Here are few pictures of the New tank. With the help of Beth and Lisa. We got the drfitwood in the tank. I will fill it up tomorrow and will add the filters tomorrow.



























here is a side view and you can see how big the stump is..


----------



## Luke78

So far so good , thats a nice piece of driftwood you got there.Look forward to the updates.


----------



## bonsai dave

Well. I 'm going in a different direction with this tank.. The tank is located in the living room and my lovely wife Beth spends a lot of time there than I do and her angel tank was going to be in the the rec room, But that's where i spend most of my time. So we decided to make this her tank and I will keep the old 120 acrylic for now and .I will up grade that tank in a few years when the aro gets bigger.So it's a win win from me. I will post a more pictures in a few days.. thanks


----------



## bonsai dave

Well I have finally have gotten the tank up and running and here are a few pictures of the tank Enjoy..

















My Altum...

























My altum trio. 








http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/bonsaidave78/072-3.jpg[[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/bonsaidave78/074-3.jpg


----------



## user_error

OMG, such a nice tank... 

so jealous


----------



## bonsai dave

Well It has been a while but it's almost done. Well the brother in law had moved back in and we lost our fish room so we had to get rid of Beth 110 gallon tank and get a 90 gallon . So I have finally got around to get this set up going. Here are a few pictures enjoy.


----------



## discuspaul

Hey Dave & Beth,
That's going to be a great looking tank !
Can't remember what you mentioned before about stocking it. Is it intended to be Beth's Angel tank - or what ?
Is that where you were going to place the rasboras, the rummynoses, & the silvertips you just picked up ?
When the dust settled at my place, I only had 4 of the rasboras left, so you must have got 8 of them the other night.
Many thanks once again for taking them off my hands - I feel much better now that I believe my tank is not too overstocked anymore - and I think the discus like it better too !
Best to you two,
Paul


----------



## bonsai dave

here are a few pictures of the tank up and running. I still need to re scape the tank . So enjoy.









here are my peruvian angels from island pets. There is 8 in total.


----------



## mysticalnet

nice angels!


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is a few more pictures of her tank enjoy. I'm planning to reno this tank in a few weeks..


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update on this tank. Well the past few months I have been dealing with 2 outbreaks of Camallanus worm With fish i got from a lfs and yes a sponsor . In that time I lost 4 lg clown loaches ,13 humming bird tetras, 4 paradise fish and a whole lot of tetras. With the help of Pat and a few others .The tank seems to be on the up and up. I will post some pictures soon


----------



## gouedi

so jealous of those big tanks.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Really like that Tiger Lotus.


----------



## bonsai dave

Same here and i'm surprise how well it's doing . I have not fed the plants in a while.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Really like that Tiger Lotus.


I wish i didn't have to get rid of the 120 gallon tank.



gouedi said:


> so jealous of those big tanks.....


----------



## jobber

gouedi said:


> so jealous of those big tanks.....


i am also jealous of the big tanks.

Discus Dave, you got some serious colourful fish. what do you spoil them with?


----------



## bonsai dave

jobber604 said:


> i am also jealous of the big tanks.
> 
> Discus Dave, you got some serious colourful fish. what do you spoil them with?


They Get fed a combination of beef heart ,earthworm and garlic flake from the uk. The get a beef heart and seafood mix made by madgic bug , freeze dried black worms from the US and the also get nsl discus sinking pellets. I change water once every 2 weeks . I do about 75 to 90 % depends on how i feel. For filtration. I have an xp4 and a eheim 2228. at last count I had close to 60 fish in there. I had more but I had lost a lot to a worm problem I picked up from fish i got from a fish store over hte xmas break.


----------



## gklaw

jobber604 said:


> i am also jealous of the big tanks.
> 
> Discus Dave, you got some serious colourful fish. what do you spoil them with?


Ming, there are lots of screaming deals on big tanks out there. Pick up the MTS 

Dave :

Glad my old community pets are in so many good company and in the care of a master


----------



## MadgicBug

Holy fish Batman  Nice community tank.


----------



## jay_leask

that is an amazing set up WOW


----------



## Tsunami28

What a beautiful tank!! I love the colors!!


----------



## Rastapus

Look's great Dave! Love the Parkinsoni!


----------



## gklaw

Thanks Grant. Those Parkinsoni came from me which I picked up from your Richmond store 

I love them too.


----------



## jobber

Discus Dave said:


> .... I change water once every 2 weeks . I do about 75 to 90 % depends on how i feel. For filtration. I have an xp4 and a eheim 2228. at last count I had close to 60 fish in there....


that's great to hear you've found a balance for your tank where you can stretch out the water changes a bit. I guess it's good filtration and efficient absorption of nitrate by the plants.

Great pictures and admire the beauty of the fish!


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update on the wife's tank. I have decided to change up the look. enjoy









before

after


----------



## pt1190

Wow beautiful tanks!! What an assortment of healthy fish!! I think you 2 should consider our 420, lots of room for fish and big driftwood


----------



## Clownloachlover

Just curious, what are you using for your gravel substrate?


----------



## bonsai dave

I'm using turface it's clay. You can get a 50 lb bag for $ 20 with taxes from evergro. It's great stuff and it will take along time for it to break down.



Clownloachlover said:


> Just curious, what are you using for your gravel substrate?


Thanks Shane. But I think the big acrylic tank you have would look a lot better than the 420 . When you are ready to sell it let me know.....



pt1190 said:


> Wow beautiful tanks!! What an assortment of healthy fish!! I think you 2 should consider our 420, lots of room for fish and big driftwood


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Dang, I didn't realize Turface is sold here. Thanks for that info. I'm going to have to get some.


----------



## bonsai dave

Yup there is an evergro in vancouver on ontario st that's where i get my bags from.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Dang, I didn't realize Turface is sold here. Thanks for that info. I'm going to have to get some.


----------



## josephl

Rastapus said:


> Look's great Dave! Love the Parkinsoni!


Is the Parkisoni the rainbow in the last pic on post #31? Is that the normal color of them or is that an odd colored one? If that's their normal color, I need to get me a few of those 

Beautiful set up Dave.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

I really like the new look with the roots all on one side. Great looking tank!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks.Yeah they are the ones with the orange colour. They are imo the best looking rainbows when fully grown.



josephl said:


> Is the Parkisoni the rainbow in the last pic on post #31? Is that the normal color of them or is that an odd colored one? If that's their normal color, I need to get me a few of those
> 
> Beautiful set up Dave.


Thanks . I can't wait come over and check out your set ups.



Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> I really like the new look with the roots all on one side. Great looking tank!


----------



## crazy72

Very nice, Dave. Great job with the rescape. The vertical branches look really great.


----------



## bonsai dave

crazy72 said:


> Very nice, Dave. Great job with the rescape. The vertical branches look really great.


Thanks. Ever since i added the branches the cories have been more active and don't hide as much. The Peruvian angels love playing in the branches.


----------



## bonsai dave

It has been a while since I posted any thing about this tank. It has been a very busy few months. Having to deal with illness , home reno's and bonsai's taking up most of my time. The plants grew out of control. I kept up with the water changes but i just didn't have the time to trim the plants bake. Here are a few pictures.









Here is the tank before I got rid of some of the plants Not much light was getting through the bottom.
















plants went crazy outside the tank.
































the top of the tank is completely covered with floating plants
















here is the tank after i got rid of some plants


----------



## Luke78

Dave,

Thats looks great! What growth beneath and above water! How did you manage to keep the above surface growth from drying out? The peruvian angels must love the setup with the branches and roots from the plants providing cover.Its interesting how any fish behaviour changes when you add shade or cover.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rich16

Wow, that growth is amazing. I also wonder how you avoided everything above water drying out? Love the pics of this tank...before AND after overgrowth!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks the plants above have roots . The philodendron the large one on the left has gone crazy . I took a 3" clipping from my mom's place now it's close to 10 ft long.



rich16 said:


> Wow, that growth is amazing. I also wonder how you avoided everything above water drying out? Love the pics of this tank...before AND after overgrowth!


Thanks . The plants have roots. The angels are doing well . The fish seem to like it both ways . 


Luke78 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Thats looks great! What growth beneath and above water! How did you manage to keep the above surface growth from drying out? The peruvian angels must love the setup with the branches and roots from the plants providing cover.Its interesting how any fish behaviour changes when you add shade or cover.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bonsai dave

*Tank Update. Picture warning.*

Here is an update on my wife's tank Enjoy
Here is the tank before a cleaning . The tank has been neglected for a while .


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## bonsai dave

Here is the tank after it has been some what cleaned...


----------



## gklaw

Hi Dave: Do I see a fancy gold fish in there? How well will it do? I am tempted to put two in my community as well.


----------



## josephl

Dave, love the goldfish in there with the angels and discus 

It's amazing how well my goldfish did when it was in my discus tank with all the care that the discus got


----------



## monkE

don't know how I missed this thread until now... 

Very nice tank Dave! too bad you lost your fish room but that 90 Gallon looks great! hopefully those angels don't get too aggressive with each other when they get a little older.


----------



## bonsai dave

Hey Gordon. Yes you do see a couple goldfish in there. It's really hit and miss with the goldfish . I have tried it before and it didn't work out as well because they kept getting bloat after feeding them.



gklaw said:


> Hi Dave: Do I see a fancy gold fish in there? How well will it do? I am tempted to put two in my community as well.


Thanks Joseph. Yeah I'm pretty supprise how well they are doing with the angels. They don't back down during feeding time . For the first few days they wouldn't move from one side of the tank but once they got comfortable they explore the whole tank.



josephl said:


> Dave, love the goldfish in there with the angels and discus
> 
> It's amazing how well my goldfish did when it was in my discus tank with all the care that the discus got


Thanks Mike . I'm not too worried about the Angles . The wilds peruvian angles keep the others in Check. when they get out of hand. Yeah it does suck not to have the tank room but when we get our own place we will set up a fish room . I wanted to set up a few aquaponics tanks in the fish room but we had ran in to problems with mold and hvac problems that the in-laws didn't want to deal with any time soon. So we will have to wait.


monkE said:


> don't know how I missed this thread until now...
> 
> Very nice tank Dave! too bad you lost your fish room but that 90 Gallon looks great! hopefully those angels don't get too aggressive with each other when they get a little older.


----------



## bonsai dave

It has been a while since I last update this thread. A lot has changed since the last post. I lost almost all of the fish in the tank due to a bad batch of food and also there was a floor renovation that took a longer than it was suppose to.I change the tanks . I swapped out the 90 gallon acrylic for a 90 gallon glass. There is 11 angels. 8 wild angels and 3 domestic, 20 cories, 3 betta pugnax 1 and 2 females, 3 sparkling gourami. I'll be adding more plants and a few more picese of driftwood in the up coming weeks. I will also be changing the back ground. Here are some pictures of the new tanks. enjoy.


----------



## jobber

Nice new look to the tank. Some gigantic albino cories. Where did you source them from?

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks I got them from April. I think some one had traded them in. They are pretty entertaining group of cories .



jobber604 said:


> Nice new look to the tank. Some gigantic albino cories. Where did you source them from?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## jobber

Hopefully they'll do some spawning for you. There's a very gravid female I see in the pic. Lucky score on the trade ins, they look very healthy.


----------



## Elle

Cute! I've got a bunch of those guys, they always remind me of a teeny little herd of cows, laying around on the bottom.


----------



## bonsai dave

Ha ha These ones are very active and and once in a while the will head really fast to the top of the tank and hit there heads on the top glass it really weird. 


Elle said:


> Cute! I've got a bunch of those guys, they always remind me of a teeny little herd of cows, laying around on the bottom.


I hope so too . I think once i add more plants they will be more comfortable .


jobber604 said:


> Hopefully they'll do some spawning for you. There's a very gravid female I see in the pic. Lucky score on the trade ins, they look very healthy.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is a feeding video of my angels. I feed them a diet of Australian freeze dried cube black worms. A mixed mixture of flakes, freeze dried brine shrimp cubes and frozen blood worms..


----------



## Luke78

Will you back down the planted route again? I thought it looked great that way, nice group of angels though.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update on this tank. I have added a few more plants and fish. I picked up 30 gold tetras from April but now I'm down to about 25 or so I underestimate how much My penang bettas like tetras and i also got 3 emperor tetras. Enjoy


----------



## bonsai dave

Luke78 said:


> Will you back down the planted route again? I thought it looked great that way, nice group of angels though.


Hey Luke. Yes I'll I just need to get better lighting and more time and I will adding more plants.


----------



## er201

Tanks looking nice, got more of those windelovs if you wanna come by and get them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

You sure it's not your angels taking care of the tetras? In my brief experience with angels they're really aggressive tetra hunters, way more so than discus. I've never seen my wild discus eat any tetras even though everyone told me to expect it. Bettas are notorious predators too, but I've not kept them with smaller tetras before. I did have a crowntail with Emperors and black neons without problems in the past though.


----------



## bonsai dave

2wheelsx2 said:


> You sure it's not your angels taking care of the tetras? In my brief experience with angels they're really aggressive tetra hunters, way more so than discus. I've never seen my wild discus eat any tetras even though everyone told me to expect it. Bettas are notorious predators too, but I've not kept them with smaller tetras before. I did have a crowntail with Emperors and black neons without problems in the past though.


Hey Gary. I'm pretty sure it's the bettas . I caught it red handed the male betta had fish in it's mouth.The angel have chased them around but 9 out of the 11 in the tank are still pretty small. The bettas I have are a lot bigger than common bettas you find . They are Betta pugnax. I got them from Fantasy a year ago . These bettas have eaten every thing from sparkling gouramis to Harlequin rasboras and cardinals tetras . The wilds discus I have in my tank are pretty aggressive I have seen them go after coires and plecos in the past. Now i just keep them by them selves.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is some more pictures of the set up. I will be getting better Lighting set up this upcoming weekend and will be adding more plants enjoy..








Here are a few pictures of my betta pugnax getting their groove on...


----------



## Elle

Looking great - I love the twisty roots in there!


----------



## Emily

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## ctclee

Wow I love the roots !!!!! Tank looks great !!


----------



## IceBlue

Great Pics and video. I like how you've placed the wood, nice effect and keeps fish visible. My tank has chunky wood along the substrate and the pleco's hide, not sure if they'd like the opennes of your set up but may give it a try. Also looks like your corries are butting in the line, shouldn't they be waiting for the scraps to drop?


----------



## crimper

nice tank Dave, those angels are aswome!


----------



## covertune

What is this bright blue guy!?!?

http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/bonsaidave78/beth tank/DSC_4335.jpg


----------



## bonsai dave

covertune said:


> What is this bright blue guy!?!?
> 
> http://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/bonsaidave78/beth tank/DSC_4335.jpg


They are electric blue German balloon rams


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update on this tank. I got rid of the val's and add 2 large amazon swords . I also replace 3 lg angels with 1 blue angel from Rick and also add 4 balloon rams.enjoy


----------



## er201

Nice Dave, tanks looking good.


----------



## monkE

Wow Dave, I just read through this whole thread - don't know how i missed it before. Beautiful tanks man every one of them! Sorry to hear about the losses you experienced, it always sucks. Every time you set your tank up or move anything it looks fantastic man, keep it up. Great job on all the pictures. Those angels are beautiful.


----------



## Luke78

A nice transition Dave, some impressive plant growth too! Thanks for sharing your update


----------



## rich16

Beautiful tank (again.) I'm over my jealousy though. For now.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some pictures of new editions to the tank. Enjoy sorry for the dirty glass. I didn't get to cleaning it last week. Enjoy
Here are some rams from John.
































Here are a few rainbows from Fantasy aquatics
















Here is a lg phiony Blue angle from rick @ canadian Aqua farms
























Marble Hatchets from Fantasy aquatics


----------



## bonsai dave

L134 from Dave








Rosy Tetras from Pet boutique
















Here are 2 pairs of Apistos from Fantasy Aquatics I have forgotten the name of them.
























Here are a few fat ato cats from Fantasy


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Errol


er201 said:


> Nice Dave, tanks looking good.


Thanks Mike. You have done a great job with your tanks too.


monkE said:


> Wow Dave, I just read through this whole thread - don't know how i missed it before. Beautiful tanks man every one of them! Sorry to hear about the losses you experienced, it always sucks. Every time you set your tank up or move anything it looks fantastic man, keep it up. Great job on all the pictures. Those angels are beautiful.


Thanks again. Wait you see there new home. They will be moving in to a 190 in the summer .If all goes well.


rich16 said:


> Beautiful tank (again.) I'm over my jealousy though. For now.


----------



## bonsai dave

First off. I would like to thanks Brendon for giving me an amazing deal on these Beautiful fish and the great job you did on raising them. There is a few monsters in this group. I couldn't pass up this group of angels. I missed the last batch of wild angels. I found new homes for the other angels in the tank. Here are some pictures of my new group of Santa Isabella angels. They will be going on a bigger tank in a couple of weeks when I get the stand done for their new home. They will be going in to a 170 gallon tank.


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## April

They look great Dave! They look very happy.


----------



## fishdragon

They look so cool, love them:thumbup:

BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


----------



## hp10BII

So you bought the angels! Glad they went to a nice home. Congrats!


----------



## monkE

The angels look fantastic Dave! great job picking these guys up!


----------



## crimper

Those are nice Angels Dave!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks They are heavenly.lol


crimper said:


> Those are nice Angels Dave!


Thanks April. They will be even happier in their new home.


April said:


> They look great Dave! They look very happy.


Thanks


fishdragon said:


> They look so cool, love them:thumbup:
> 
> BCA IS *EVERY MEMBER* 'S TREASURE!


Thanks .Yes I got them. I was not going to pass up in these guys. I missed out the last batch of wild angels.


hp10BII said:


> So you bought the angels! Glad they went to a nice home. Congrats!


Thanks Mike. Good job with the salt water tank


monkE said:


> The angels look fantastic Dave! great job picking these guys up!


----------



## Brendan

Thanks Dave for giving the Angels a great home! For those who don't know or haven't deal with Dave, great guy.


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are some better pictures of them and they have settled in well.


----------



## josephl

Beautiful Dave, those colors really pop in your tank


----------



## crimper

Awesome pics on those lovely Angels Dave!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Joseph. I can't wait to see how the looking in a bigger tank. There are a few getting frisky in the tank. I keeping my fingers crossed


josephl said:


> Beautiful Dave, those colors really pop in your tank


Thanks. Great job with pictures on your planted tank. It's one of the best I have seen in a while.



crimper said:


> Awesome pics on those lovely Angels Dave!


----------



## jobber

Great collection of fish with a lot of colour yet still natural. 
Those angels are amazing!


----------



## Elle

*Wow!* Lovely angels. How big are they?


----------



## Sploosh

Those are very nice angels, I haven't seen any that look like that before now. Beautiful


----------



## Bien Lim

very nice angel indeed


----------



## monkE

amazing how much that yellow in the tail pops! Beautiful tank Dave. They'll be happy in there for a long time


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Ming. I love the collection of fish too But I really want to make it a south american biotope but my wife really likes the wild bettas. So they will have to stay for a while.


jobber said:


> Great collection of fish with a lot of colour yet still natural.
> Those angels are amazing!


Thanks Elle. The largest one is close to a foot top fin to bottom fin.There are 4 really lg ones . You and Drew need to stop by and Have a peak one day.


Elle said:


> *Wow!* Lovely angels. How big are they?


Thanks


Sploosh said:


> Those are very nice angels, I haven't seen any that look like that before now. Beautiful


Thanks


Bien Lim said:


> very nice angel indeed


Thanks Mike. I love the colours too. But I have to move them to a new home soon. The tank is too small for them.


monkE said:


> amazing how much that yellow in the tail pops! Beautiful tank Dave. They'll be happy in there for a long time


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is some more pictures of the group.


----------



## bonsai dave




----------



## davej

How could I have missed this thread?
Those angels are STUNNING!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Dave


davej said:


> How could I have missed this thread?
> Those angels are STUNNING!


----------



## bonsai dave

I have finally found the time to start the angels new home. They will be going in to a 170 gallon acrylic tank. The dimensions are 68"x24"x24" . I have built the stand out of 2x4 and will be adding the doors in the summer time here are the pictures.


----------



## bonsai dave

I had some free times on my hands . I took some more pictures of the angels and their tank mates . enjoy


----------



## CRS Fan

Nice tank, Dave. Very nice group of angels for sure. Nice collection of tankmates too ! One day..... I'll learn to take good pictures.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks Stuart. It's not hard . I just point and shoot.



CRS Fan said:


> Nice tank, Dave. Very nice group of angels for sure. Nice collection of tankmates too ! One day..... I'll learn to take good pictures.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## bonsai dave

Here is an update. I have finally gotten around to get there new home up and running. Here are some pictures . It will take me few more days to get the sump up and running so I have to live with the heaters and filter intakes in the tank for now. I'm hoping to get the light up and running soon.The doors to the stand will be done in the summer.


----------



## crimper

very nice Dave!


----------



## bonsai dave

Thanks I can't wait to finish this build and get to enjoy it.


crimper said:


> very nice Dave!


----------



## Elle

I love that background colour. Really makes the angels glow!


----------



## bonsai dave

Hello every one. I haven't updated this thread in a while. Here is a few picture of my wife's angel tank. There are 8 wild angels in the tank. 4 Altums and 4 isabellas. We have had these fish for 4 plus years now. I have a couple of pairs in the tank. I'm down to one breeding pair of isabella's. The tank is 170 gallon acrylic. There is a couple of rainbow fish in there with about 20 plus cories and a very old driftwood cat fish.


----------



## mollyb

Nice Altums - big body shape, I'm starting to think it may be a good thing to keep some scalare in with altums, especially wilds.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

Wow! Those altums look huge


----------



## Oscarlover

Did I see a post with these fish on the BC FB group??


----------



## bonsai dave

Oscarlover said:


> Did I see a post with these fish on the BC FB group??


Yup. I posted on Facebook too.


----------



## kevin22

Nice tank. Dave. My group of altums


----------



## Fishman21

Nice specimens. How big are they?


----------



## kevin22

about 10 to 12" tall including the fins


----------

